# Sticker Sammlung - Specialized, VANS, manitou, Race Face, Hayes usw.



## Johnny Rubber (2. September 2009)

Hey,
ich verkaufe gerade ein paar Sticker, würde mich freuen wenn ihr mal reinschaut!

2 Dakine Aufkleber - http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250491784427

2 Specialized Aufkleber (HOT) - http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250491735751

2 Hayes Disc Breaks Aufkleber - http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250491734573

2 Specialized Aufkleber (HOT) - http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250491732050

2 Race Face Aufkleber - http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250491728818

2 manitou Aufkleber - http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250491726762

2 Vans Aufkleber - http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250491722463

3 Specialized Aufkleber (HOT! HOT! HOT!) - http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250491719905

Wenn ihr mehrere Sticker kauft müsst ihr nur 1 mal Versandkosten bezahlen!

Viel Spaß beim Bieten!


----------



## Johnny Rubber (8. September 2009)

Letzte Chance,
heute laufen die Sticker ab,
also alle nochmal schaun ob was für ihn dabei ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memmo (8. Juni 2012)

Hast du zufällig grad paar Vans off the Wall Sticker? Bei eBay find ich nichts was mir gefällt


----------

